# Decided to try rope lights instead of string lights



## Metaluna Mutant (Nov 20, 2008)

Since one of our dogs decided to chow down on the string lights I put up I decided to try rope lights instead to light the path for trick-or-treaters. They look even better than the lights I put up before. And since they don't have any hanging pieces, I don't think our dogs will bother them.

View attachment 262680


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (Nov 20, 2008)

If anyone would want to get their own, I was only able to find them at Big Lots. You can find them on their website too if you don't have a store in your area.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Agreed. Last year I had used orange rope lights to outline the concrete path leading to my front porch, and this year will do the same. Had found mine at Kmart, by the way, so you might also want to try there.


----------

